# What is the difference between Music Drama and Romantic Opera?



## smorton3 (Apr 9, 2016)

Music Drama as developed by Wagner - what are the main differences against Romantic Opera?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

It's "through composed" and not just a succession of numbers interleaved by recitatives or interludes.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Verdi experimented with this seamless opera style late in life, when he composed Otello and Falstaff. Moved away from set arias and ensembles.

Wagner's influence here was apparent.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Continuous drama of music without formal segregated arias is the key distinction.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

smorton3 said:


> Music Drama as developed by Wagner - what are the main differences against Romantic Opera?


Try Meistersinger and Rigoletto , you work it out in a snatch


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Continuous recitative. I sometimes wonder whether the style was anticipated by Monteverdi.


----------

